# Wrapping soap?



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Silly question - Can I wrap my soap before it is fully cured?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can, but you don't want to 

If you wrap in cigar bands, your soap shrinks and your cigar bands fall off. If they are made of paper, the oils and water in the uncured soap will make oil marks on the paper. It also smudges up plastic each time it is cut. Nothing works better than a good hard bar that has had time to cure, don't rush it. V


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Vicki . . . waiting, and waiting, and waiting some more lol


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

How long are you going to let it cure? I wrap most of mine (if I need them) at 2 to 3 weeks. I've wrapped them as young as one week old in glassine bags with holes punched in the ends. They don't show smudges or oil marks and they do breath. They don't get loose and fall off either.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Anita...where did u get those bags?

Sheryl


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I love the glassine bags - great idea. I am doing a cigar band for now, but you have me thinking.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I got my bags from papermart. The size is about 3"X7" with an inch and a half side gusset. I like them because they are somewhat see through, although not as clear as a plastic bag, and they are more environmentally friendly than plastic bags. I don't do all my soaps like these but I do quite a few.


----------

